# Getting a goat thursday!



## KWAK (Jun 5, 2012)

The breeds I have to choose from are Alpine, Oberhasli, or toggenburgs... 

Which breed should I get? s/he will be used as a pet.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 5, 2012)

I think it depends a lot more on the individual animal than the breed.  How much they have been handled will make a big difference in your satisfaction with them as a pet.  That said, the answer to your question is obvious.  At least one of each breed.  Only then will you be able to decide your favorite.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 5, 2012)

They are pretty tame, its actually a teacher at my Highschool that has the goats. 
Hmmm, I think I might just have to get a few of each breeed. 
I WISH. My parents are only letting me get one for right now but in a few months I might be able to get a few more, for now my goat will be living next to the chickens...


----------



## KWAK (Jun 5, 2012)

Just wondering, which breed is the smallest/largest of the three I can choose from?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 5, 2012)

Do you have other goats already? If not it would be best to get 2 goats as they do better with another goat. They are herd animals and do better with at one herd mate. One goat will not be as happy as 2 goats together.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 5, 2012)

No, but we are getting calves too. Wouldnt they be fine with each other?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 5, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> No, but we are getting calves too. Wouldnt they be fine with each other?


I guess it's possible for a little while. Are the goats adults or kids? I don't know that I would want kids with cattle personally. I'm sure the goat experts will be along to answer that question better soon enough.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 5, 2012)

They are all medium to large size. Toggenburgs are the smallest of the three, next is Oberhasli and Alpine is the larger of the three...in average.    Some goats may do ok by themselves with another kind of livestock but in general, two of the same kind (2 goats) are better. If you can pick two about the same age and size, it would be best.


----------



## marliah (Jun 5, 2012)

I highly suggest getting two. I tried housing a goat with two sheep, she cried for weeks, she did after a while settle down but she is MUCH happier now that we have more goats.


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> KWAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the problem with that...goats like to butt heads.  The lonely goat will try to butt the calves.  The calves will butt back.  The calves will be larger than the goat very quickly.

I have the opposite issue...a herd of goats and a single calf.  The calf thinks he's a goat and I'll be glad when he goes to the processor because I'm terrified that he's gonna hurt my goats one day.

Will it work out differently for you?  Maybe...

I really would recommend 2 goats though.

Another situation you want to avoid is that goats bond closely with a buddy.  If you get a single now and then later get a pair that pair will almost always exclude your current singleton.  By getting a pair now you already have created the buddy system.  Always add in twos if you can is my opinion...either that or always add 2 singletons together so that they can buddy up before adding them to others.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, 2 goats.  One goat will not develop mentally as well by themselves.  We rescued a doe that had been raised alone, and I swear that goat was psycho.  She didn't like anyone.  She had horns, and tried to tear up the barn and kill all the other goats.  And me.

DonnaBelle


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 6, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Another situation you want to avoid is that goats bond closely with a buddy.  If you get a single now and then later get a pair that pair will almost always exclude your current singleton.  By getting a pair now you already have created the buddy system.  Always add in twos if you can is my opinion...either that or always add 2 singletons together so that they can buddy up before adding them to others.


I made this exact same mistake, and it's not a fun thing to deal with.

I had a single goat for a while, after his friend died, and they are very unhappy. Even with calves, I expect a goat would like a friend his own size to run and play with.


----------



## Teeah3612 (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely get two if you can. They will be much happier. I took in a rescue so my Peanut would not be lonely after his brother died. I'm getting two does later this summer, so they won't be lonely.

Of course I also used this logic to convince my husband that I needed another horse also!


----------



## KWAK (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm getting two now, but I wont be able to get the other one for a few weeks.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 8, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> I'm getting two now, but I wont be able to get the other one for a few weeks.


What are you getting? Post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 9, 2012)

In my experience, Obs are the best breed...sweet, smart, funny, and blessedly quiet.

Also, our Toggs were HUGE, almost 2x as big as the Obs.  Depends on if they're 'old style' (Swiss) or 'American'.


----------



## KWAK (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm getting him tomorrow! 
Oberhasli (soon to be) wether 2 months old.

Btw- can he still breed? his manly man parts havent fallen off yet.


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 12, 2012)

KWAK said:
			
		

> I'm getting him tomorrow!
> Oberhasli (soon to be) wether 2 months old.
> 
> Btw- can he still breed? his manly man parts havent fallen off yet.


NOP.


----------

